# try to setup your display adapter with a standard vga driver before running setup



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i just installed a new version of windows vista. some of my games are not working though. when i go to install me drivers for my video card i get this message, "setup was unable to complete the installation. try to setup your display adapter with a standard vga driver before running setup." does anyone know how to do that? thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you install the Motherboard drivers from the disk that came with your motherboard?


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

no. my motherboard came with the computer and i dont think i have the cd. if i do, i need to install it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brand and Model of the PC?
Most manufacturers have the drivers available on their web site.


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

compaq SR1750NX


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This was originally a XP model?
open device manager and let us know if you see any yellow question marks or red x's.


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

yes this had xp originally. i see a yellow exclamation mark under network adapters right next to 6T04 adapter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Video card do you have it this?


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

radeon x1900


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any network/internet connectivity problems?


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

none at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then just disregard that error it has to do with IPv6 conversion to IPv4 to pass through a IPv4 router(6 to 4)> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520

What Video card do you have?


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

radeon x 1900 gt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets see if and what version of .net framework is installed on the system.

To find which versions of .net framework are instaled on your 

PC Copy and paste this line of code into the Internet Explorer address bar and 

press enter the last entry will be the latest version installed

javascript:alert(navigator.userAgent)


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

.NET CLR 1.1.4322 is this right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If that is the last entry you need to update the .net framework and then try installing the ATI Vista drivers
Get 2.0 here> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en

And 3.5 here> http://www.microsoft.com/net/Download.aspx


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

no it didnt work. i am still having the same problem. that messaga still comes up when i try to install my video card drivers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What`drivers are you using?


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

i am using the drivers on the cd that came with the card. 2D/3D Accelerator Driver Install CD V6.2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are they for Vista or XP?
D/L the drivers from ATI> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Select Vista 32 or 64 which ever you installed.


----------



## rconsul (Mar 7, 2009)

i got it. i wasnt using an updated driver that worked with vista. the cd i got with the card didnt work for vista. thankyou for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it working


----------

